# *** INA : NEW High Flow Intercooler kit for 2.7TT - This is a BIG ONE ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Want big?You got *BIGGG!!*

_Quote »_The largest, highest quality intercooler kit on the market for the RS4, *dwarfing RS4 OEM intercoolers*, this is a bolt in kit complete with carbon fiber shrouds. Developed with CAD, this kit is a perfect fit manufactured to very close tolerances. Includes everything needed for installation, a direct fit with the RS4 bumper. S4's can install this kit with the RS4 bumper. Compare to other kits on the market, this is the perfect kit for Stage 3+ cars or Tial turbo upgrade cars. 
** Heigth : 10” 
* Width : 10.43” 
* Depth : 3.53” *
* Exposed Core Volume : 371 cubic inches
* 17 Charge Rows 
* High efficiency Bar and Plate, Cast End Tanks 
* Carbon Fibre air shrouds.










































*Introductory 4T price : 2175US* Shipped 
On the first 5 kits.
*1.*
*2.*
*3.*
*4.*
*5.*
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order.
Thanks


----------

